# Connecting Sony Handycam to laptop



## Ninns (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Sony Digital Handycam DCR-TRV14SE PAL camcorder. Tries to connect it to my laptop. My laptop is HP Notebook G5010EM wiht Vista. Wasnt as easy as I thought.....

Firewire connection should work. But dont have a wirewire in the laptop. After some research online I found that I could get a PCI firewire card. But.....I dont have a card slot in my laptop. My question is how can I get a firewire connection in my laptop? Many thanks for your help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking at the product specs 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01179523&lc=en&dlc=&cc=us&product=3466365&lang=

you can not add a firewire device onto that laptop

I dont think you can buy a USB <--> Firewire converter or cable .. 
there appears to have been some adapters in the past
http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?EDC=513590
but now discontinued

I have found this on a search
http://www.usbfirewire.com/Parts/rr-527950.html
BUT have no idea if it really works
This guy http://www.ocforums.com/archive/index.php/t-505994.html wasgoing to try it in 2007 but did not reply if worked or not


----------



## Ninns (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow etaf, that was quick! Many thanks for your reply. I'm very annoyed if cant connect the camcorder to laptop. Will carry on searching! Thanks again!!


----------



## roshamboe (Nov 29, 2008)

you can buy a card slot for your laptop too, i think it connects via usb


----------

